# Dealing with bad vets



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I am so angry right now I just have to vent. I went to a new vet that was recommened to us by my husband's co-worker. I took two of my cats in. It was by far the worst vet I have ever been to. He was super rough with my cats, and not just me being an over protective kitty mom so everyone is too rough (lol) but really actually rough with them. I had to repeat myself a ton of times before he actually did anything about my cats eye, which is one of the main reasons I went there and was just not listening to me at all. And to top it off they were disorganized!

When we were checking out I was not happy and my cat was crying nonstop because of how bad it was. So i was just trying to hurry and leave and I fully admit my fault for not paying more attention right then, but they didn't charge us for the rabies shots or include the rabies certificates.

I noticed when I got home putting away their files that hey they didn't charge us very much! lol So I emailed them, thinking no big deal easy to fix. I couldn't go back or do anything about it right then. I don't drive and my husband has a horrid work schedule so getting in was a pain to start with lol

So they called me back and the woman was so rude. She argued with me about them getting the shots. I am like, hello I was right there in the office I saw him give them to each of them. And then she blames me for not saying I wanted it when I made the appointment. I told them check up and that I was bringing in a new kitten I felt shots were obvious- with every other vet I have ever been too it has been. But even so, the VET brought up the shots, not me. It was a whole big thing because I didn't want him to give my other cat distemper only rabies and I had to tell him twice and the assistant had to tell him to give the other cat the rabies too.

What am I supposed to do? I need that certificate and I can't get them another shot, plus I need to know if a 1 year or 3 year was given. So she says she will check into it and call me back....she does and says none of them remember it and so I can bring my cats back in for another shot and they won't charge me for the visit just the shots. 

I don't feel comfortable in any way getting them a second shot. 

I am so angry. i'm mad at myself for not paying more attention and for going there at all. But I have no idea what I am supposed to do now. Sigh thank god I know of another vet in town I like so I never have to go back there again. But still


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would call that other vet that you trust and ask them.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

The three year is their second shots on ... The kitten got a one year they DO NOT give kittens 3 years . 

I am so sorry about your experience I know it sucks having bad vets I got lucky that we found an awesome vet for my Emma. I am still not happy with my rat vet.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I would call that other vet that you trust and ask them.


I agree. Drop them like a hot potato, call the other vet and explain it to him/her and go from there.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks all. I am going to try to get back down there this week and see if I can talk some sense into them. If not then I guess there is some test I might be able to have done to prove it. I will call the other vet to see. 

Such an annoyance.


----------

